# bittorrent files



## gunner6666 (May 20, 2004)

can bittorrent files be posted, since there not the roms?


----------



## shaunj66 (May 20, 2004)

Providing they're not torrents for ROMs or any other copyrighted files such as software, games, music, movies, videos etc... then yes you can post them.


----------



## Puck The Joker (May 20, 2004)

Basically, if they are not licensed material.


----------



## Leo111 (May 20, 2004)

Why dont you just resume it... BT´S are basicly only of copyrighted material, so only teoricly he can post it.


----------



## th3sandm4n (May 21, 2004)

man bit torrents kick ass...except I'm on Dial-up =/


----------



## |Wolf| (May 23, 2004)

BT is a good idea but since site like sharereactor.com being closed due to copyright laws sites who propose Bit Torrent will be soon in the in the target of the government/backed by corporations. I think it would be very bad to lose the whole forum for few files... IRC is kinda reliable for download of to find contact whene to get the files. For example in the legal sense if the forum owner and gbatemp.net domain name owner provide a direct link via ie Java chat room directly to IRC where the file swaping is the main activity, they can close the site. It depend of the laws in the country (Italy in our case) and I don't know them all. I woulb be possible if we move the forum to a Russian host where the copyright law are a big grey zone.

I'm kinda new to this forum but I don't want it closed!

Bit Torrent realy kick ass for transfert speed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but anyway most of us know where to get it


----------



## Dragonlord (May 23, 2004)

uhm... i donno what people find interesing in BT? i only have troubles with that crap:
- it's damn slow (transfer speeds of 0.1 to 1 kbps are just a joke if i get up to 70kbps on http)
- it's unreliable (trackers always dropping connection)
- it's faulty (had at least one defect download)

facit: stay away from this crap. either use mldonkey (which works like a charm) or use IRC (which even works better once you know where to look)


----------



## |Wolf| (May 23, 2004)

Didn't have any problem with BT on both wincrap, Mac andLinux.  I can get up to 150Kbytes sec while uploading @ 70k/sec for Xbox isos. You must get recent file...if not you will often waste your time.


----------



## Dragonlord (May 23, 2004)

i'm no main stream guy... especially because todays pc games horribly sux (why do all game devers waste their time writing money-bag-crap instead of real games). nothing worth to download there...
i'm more after older gems... funny stuff which is worth downloading and you won't get that easy.
but also with main stream things... i once got Knoppix, which really is not a rare thingy and it still did not get past 5 kbps but with mldonkey i had up to 20 (still slower as IRC is able to pump)


----------



## sigfried (May 23, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ May 23 2004 said:


> uhm... i donno what people find interesing in BT? i only have troubles with that crap:
> - it's damn slow (transfer speeds of 0.1 to 1 kbps are just a joke if i get up to 70kbps on http)
> - it's unreliable (trackers always dropping connection)
> - it's faulty (had at least one defect download)
> ...


Depend of your BT client and also of the firewall... 

The best client so far are "Shadow BT" and "(Yet) Another BT", but you need to cut the firewall if you have one. Donkey things and irc are boring cause of the queue system, here no queue just a fast dl.

You don't know what you lose by not using bt, i always dl at 70 to 90 ko/s and i have seen people going to 300. the only prob is that you find mostly recent things.

by the way, as torrent files are based on copyrighted things, no you can't post any link.  Why posting torrent when you just have to connect to the related internet site ?


----------



## |Wolf| (May 23, 2004)

on windows I'm using ABC (Yet another bittorrent client) and under Linux just the normal one but will compile ABC alpha. I got all my ROMs for old consoles using torrent. I'm quite satisfied. X-mule/donkey is another alternative but I was tired to spent 6 days to get an ISO.

IRC is good for small files like roms unless you have too wait to much.


----------



## Dragonlord (May 23, 2004)

QUOTE(sigfried @ May 23 2004 said:


> Depend of your BT client and also of the firewall...
> 
> The best client so far are "Shadow BT" and "(Yet) Another BT", but you need to cut the firewall if you have one. Donkey things and irc are boring cause of the queue system, here no queue just a fast dl.
> 
> You don't know what you lose by not using bt, i always dl at 70 to 90 ko/s and i have seen people going to 300. the only prob is that you find mostly recent things.


i've no firewall but a router where i know exactly what's piped through and what not (i even allowed it to use active mode...)

and i only stated the experiences i got with BT on windows and linux... and like you see... they ain't no good.

but who cares... BT is nearly only used for illegal stuff... i mean even the linux downloads are nearly all (except the knoppix iso's and other distro iso's) pirate-ware...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... hello?! linux is open source land, not pirate land... but some people seem to not understand what linux is all about


----------



## |Wolf| (May 23, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ May 23 2004 said:


> i've no firewall but a router where i know exactly what's piped through and what not (i even allowed it to use active mode...)
> 
> and i only stated the experiences i got with BT on windows and linux... and like you see... they ain't no good.
> 
> ...


Linux is open source land I agree but pirate land is everywhere you can find rules and money is envolved. Linux is an alternative to Windows or Mac or . I'm using Linux since 95 and not for a social nor political reason...this is just because it encounter my needs. I'd rather give 50$ each 6 month to Slackware then Give 300$ each 2 years to M$ for a big bag of bugs.

For Bit torrent vs other peer-to-peer soft....it is mostly do you prefer Coke or Pepsi (yeah I know many people will tell any but Jolt)? Blue or Red? etc.

I've got the same bad experience as you got but with donkey base soft. The worst was to spent 4 days to get the Matrix Reload when is was still in theatre...It was a Swedish porn renamed.


----------



## Dragonlord (May 23, 2004)

QUOTE(|Wolf| @ May 23 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Dragonlord @ May 23 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > i've no firewall but a router where i know exactly what's piped through and what not (i even allowed it to use active mode...)
> ...


yeah... if you use mldonkey you have to have a nose for filtering out crap before you start downloading it. i somehow do have that nose and have only got one time a poopy download and all the other times i pin pointed the one i needed straight away. seems to be a question of experience in mldonkey. in BT usually there is no intelligence involved... you've got supernova and if it is not there you usually will not find it and they do not have poopies there because then the seed is really low nobody taking it.
anyways... is not that much of a topic for me because i've no need for pirated stuff myself...


----------



## Dark_Firetime (May 23, 2004)

For mine i use Azureus don't use the official client because it suck you can't set the upload  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Too much upload = less download, you must find a balance between them and your connection when you find it it's nice heheh


----------



## wabo (May 23, 2004)

I love bitorrent.
i get amazing speed with it.
I love the system.

It can be used for legal files. It reduce the constrains of bandwith for the host. Lovely idea. Only problem is its so easy getting stuff now that it will be a big target soon.


----------



## iNFiNiTY (May 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Gaisuto (May 24, 2004)

Bittorrent never works for me, I've never seen anything go slow in my life on any download before with that stupid thing.


----------



## neveras (May 24, 2004)

Never had any problems with bittorent whatsoever, I get really fast speeds, I mostly get anime off of it and off course I use Azureus (Because it just rocks so much)


----------



## Dark_Lord Malik (May 24, 2004)

I never use bit torrent. whenever i try to use it it stops at connecting to peers and the file doesn`t downloads. Anybody knows how it will work?


----------



## gunner6666 (May 20, 2004)

can bittorrent files be posted, since there not the roms?


----------



## Light (May 24, 2004)

if it stops at connecting to peers it's maybe cuz the torrent is dead ...or u have a firewall.. you can wait a few mins or hours and if you're still stuck.check the torrent and your connection.
also not all torrents give shitty speed. 
for me like i'm trying F***ING hard to dl one piece 95 for like 1 week and i'm not even at 1%.. but when i dl naruto or games i usually finsh in like 5 hours.. so it basically depends on the torrent/luck/area/connection


----------



## 754boy (May 24, 2004)

Bittorrent is cool, I've gotten a whole lotta shit that I couldn't find anywhere else.


----------



## Darkforce (May 24, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ May 23 2004 said:


> in BT usually there is no intelligence involved... you've got supernova and if it is not there you usually will not find it and they do not have poopies there because then the seed is really low nobody taking it.



I kinda disagree ...getting good d/l speeds in BT is easy as long as you pick a file that is recent so there is a good number of peers and hopefully has a reasonable peer to see ratio; that's obvious though, but it still suprises me to see several thousand people try to obtain a torrent seeded by a single person or even worse trying to download a file not being seeded at all. But yeah there are little tips and things that help with BT...

Personally I don't use SuprNova much since I rarely download much warez...more into anime myself. So yeah I don't know about other sites for warez and things but some sites eg. Boxtorrents, they offer a good up to date stats page for their files, along with user comments (good on finding out about the quality of the files and requesting seeders etc...) they also show how much the seeds have downloaded, how much the peers have uploaded and for for how long, plus how much of the file they are seeding (sometimes it's not uncommon to have peers seeding incomplete files on some sites)... obviously if you spend a minute looking at these sorts of figures on the page before deciding to download the file it certainly helps a lot.


Oh and yeah BT is cool... it's like P2P without the viruses, porn or queues. It's like IRC without the hassle or gay n00bs trying to harass you in the channels, it's like http without the bandwidth worries or crap d/l speeds and it's like DC++ without having to sacrifice half your hard drive to sharing files.


----------



## shaunj66 (May 24, 2004)

If you're getting bad speeds on bittorrent, make sure you have opened or forwarded the right ports on your router/modem/whatever.. (assuming you have one) and your firewall.

I used to get crappy speeds on bittorrent until I bothered to open the ports and it made a heck of a lot of difference.

I think the default ports most torrent clients use are TCP ports 6881-6889.


----------



## Dragonlord (May 24, 2004)

anyways... ya still can't convince me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... i've got my experience with a couple of those so called p2p-wonders: BT, Kazaa, EDonkey and even some you don't know because you are not beos people but out of those i always returned to my mldonkey...
the only one i can run under console from my server over ssh2 and other means, driving it by a web interface and not having the hazzle of killing my machine with a kinda troublesome app.

might be different for you but if it comes to server usage mldonkey still owns.


----------



## Chakal (May 24, 2004)

BT aren't working ok at my place....

I tried like 4 clients... and I have the same problem with all  of them. My routers lose the connection with my internet provider... I don't know why, but it only disconnec when I start a BT file.


----------



## Zendrik (May 24, 2004)

Someone said something about Shadow BT but I did a google and came up with BiTornado. I use Torrentopia and it works great but I want to look at this Shadow BT. Did it get a name change or am I looking in the wrong places?


----------



## koentje3 (May 29, 2004)

irc://irc.overdriveirc.net/contra

My pwn channal... get in there!


----------



## gartlan (May 29, 2004)

Zinge88:

Bittornado is the new client by Shadow

http://bittornado.com/

Its a great client....


----------



## Dragonlord (May 29, 2004)

OMFG!!!! wxPython... O M F G!!!


----------



## gunner6666 (May 29, 2004)

man dragonlord it sucks that you cant enjoy bt, but i guess you dont download anime or iso's so bt is probably not for you.

anyways gtg since i download about 5gigs of anime a day and have to watch it all


----------



## Dragonlord (May 29, 2004)

uhm... if you refer to the post above this has to do with Python's window toolkit named wxPython. anything else is better than wxPython... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and if you refer to the other topic then no, i do not miss something... mldonkey rulez over bt in that way. it's the only thing running well on the server over ssh2 link and more i do not need...
although i do not need warez anymore since i've got linux...


----------



## fireworkz (Jun 10, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ May 23 2004 said:


> uhm... i donno what people find interesing in BT? i only have troubles with that crap:
> - it's damn slow (transfer speeds of 0.1 to 1 kbps are just a joke if i get up to 70kbps on http)
> - it's unreliable (trackers always dropping connection)
> - it's faulty (had at least one defect download)
> ...


I agree fully. I remember I went to this site that offered *movie stuff* available for download. The guy made a cool site on it. After paying him a small amount I was given the lead to a Bit Torrent site. What a joke , I was had. Anyways I tried the software and it really sucked. Just as mentioned   above and I use HiSpeed Cable. 
I remember the good ole Kazza Lite days and the Imesh days, fast and quite reliable. 
Take Care 
Fireworkz


----------



## wabo (Jun 11, 2004)

Just downloaded a 7 gig file in 13 hours. not that slow to me. I can live with that kind of speed.


----------



## Lily (Jun 18, 2004)

QUOTE(wabo @ May 23 2004 said:


> I love bitorrent.
> i get amazing speed with it.
> I love the system.
> 
> It can be used for legal files. It reduce the constrains of bandwith for the host. Lovely idea. Only problem is its so easy getting stuff now that it will be a big target soon.


It is remarkably easy to use, no doubt. All it involves is installing a tiny client, and clicking on links - even the newest internet users could be downloading via BT in no time. I disagree with you that it will be a target though. Suprnova is currently the big/well-known BT site, but there have been others before it and others after it. Due to the nature of torrents, and how they work, it's not just something that can be shut down/sued into bankruptcy, you know, standard industry tactics. Anybody can set up and host a tracker, and all it takes is other people willing to seed and share their bandwidth for it to continue long into the future.

I once thought that BT was going to collapse in on itself, because it relies on users uploading to be able to download. A few clients came out that managed to stop your upload while continuing the download, (true leeching) and I figured that would be the end of BT. However, BT survived that, and I'm sure it will survive for many years to come. It's the best way to share large amounts of files (be they legal or not) amongst a willing set of users without any one person having to put up all the bandwidth.

Yay, BT. There's all sorts of weird and interesting stuff I've accumlated via BT that hasn't been shared on other mediums for many years - that's why I like it.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 18, 2004)

easy to use? when i started back then with bt it was even under windows an odysee until it worked... ie didn't eat it at all and mozilla neither. bt++ finally ate links but crashed all out of a sudden without reasons.

and one of the reasons why bt has died is because i've always had big uploads (which in turn block my line due to the way adsl connections are handled in my country *sad*) and i got nothing but 0.1k download for having 4k upload all time... nothing against sharing but if you are ripped all time you are fed up.

with mldonkey i do not have this problem.

and yeah... only if i will be able to find old and less common stuff on bt i will ever concider trying it again.


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 18, 2004)

I just discovered a program called Azureus. It's a BT program and it really increases my download speeds.


----------



## Lily (Jun 18, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Jun 18 2004 said:


> and one of the reasons why bt has died is because i've always had big uploads (which in turn block my line due to the way adsl connections are handled in my country *sad*) and i got nothing but 0.1k download for having 4k upload all time... nothing against sharing but if you are ripped all time you are fed up.


I'm sorry to hear about your BT trouble!

I do understand that some users have a tough time with BT for exactly that reason - their lines have trouble with the up/down connection, or they just plain have a crummy/capped upload. Obviously BT isn't for everyone, but if you have a great connection, it's pretty fantastic. It's nice that older releases stick around so long, as long as people are seeding them. It actually allows some time to PLAY the junk I download before I go off and get something else.


----------



## enarky (Jun 20, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Jun 18 2004 said:


> easy to use? when i started back then with bt it was even under windows an odysee until it worked... ie didn't eat it at all and mozilla neither. bt++ finally ate links but crashed all out of a sudden without reasons.
> 
> and one of the reasons why bt has died is because i've always had big uploads (which in turn block my line due to the way adsl connections are handled in my country *sad*) and i got nothing but 0.1k download for having 4k upload all time... nothing against sharing but if you are ripped all time you are fed up.
> 
> ...


Well, sucks to be you. Looks like you don't know your beloved MLDonkey all to well, 'cause then you'd know that MLDonkey isn't limited only to the eDonkey network for a long time now. MLDonkey not only supports BitTorrent, but Kazaa, Overnet and Gnutella protocolls, too. Soulseek and Direct Connect support is in development. Well, not bad, isn't it?

-- enarky


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 20, 2004)

enarky stop playing a smartass... i'm using a self compiled mldonkey on my server and i know damn well that it can speak all those and even more protocols but this doesn't help that the BT system itself is way slow and off... that's why i've not compiled support for that crap into it.


----------



## gunner6666 (May 20, 2004)

can bittorrent files be posted, since there not the roms?


----------



## enarky (Jun 20, 2004)

Good to hear some people are still able to type make in a linux bash. Well, if you're so damn smart, why aren't you able to configure BT support so that it actually *works* and stop bashing it for being slow and crap? 'cause it isn't for sure.

-- enarky ("Whining for your pleasure since 1905")


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 20, 2004)

OMFG! what a bitching ***!

this has nothing to do with config, damn it. for this i use the original BT client, the pythong-ncurses based one (the gui didn't work, compile errors). i've used also bt++ on my other windows laptop, both cases the same. although i blocked upload at 2kb (back then i could not have more than 4kb upload or my download was impacted) the client ALWAYS went up to 4 ignoring the limit and my download was always around 0.1k... no matter what os, nor machine. this has nothing to do with mldonkey.

and for you guy... i know damn well what make does... this is not my first linux system i compiled from scratch... i know very well what compiling means, belief me.


----------



## enarky (Jun 20, 2004)

I never said I don't believe you don't know how to compile anything... just that it's not *that* difficult, anybody with some brain left can do that. I'm just asking myself why you just don't do *exactly* that and compile MLDonkey (which obviously is your favourite P2P client) to have friggin' BT support and at least try *that* before you bitch and moan how BT is rubbish, good-for-nothing and all the clients you used are crap.

-- enarky ("yawn")


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 20, 2004)

?!
o man... sometimes idiocy hurts...

if i've got tested around 3 clients why should mldonkey be better? it's the protocol, the system that is not splendid, not the clients.

anyways... this will not get far because as far as i see it you seem to miss the point.


----------



## enarky (Jun 20, 2004)

Whoopee, Mr. Know-it-all has tried three clients half a decade ago. Bravo. That makes you an expert in P2P Filesharing. Just FYI, BT development hasn't stopped since that time and bandwidth limiting is implemented quite well in todays clients. It's not *me* who is ignorant.

-- enarky ("Give it to me. HARDER!")


----------



## Myke (Jun 20, 2004)

yes as people stated already. Use azureus. It has a much easier interface and better download speeds. Plus bittorrent is really only good for recent stuff like recent movies, recent shows, recent games. It's hard to find older stuff on it.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 20, 2004)

@enarky: who called me an expert *grin*... at least not so poopie like you

@Myke: one that knows how the show runs... it's not for older stuff. the other client though i never tried out. if it has a console interface i might look at it once.


----------



## alfre (Jun 20, 2004)

does it really matter if it's legal or not? because i don't think someone is going to post any


----------



## enarky (Jun 20, 2004)

Never called you an expert. That was irony. Something you wouldn't recognize if it hits you in the face.

For the mentally retarded:



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> *Irony* (...): one who says less than he means, (...) a form of speech in which the real meaning is concealed or contradicted by the words used. Irony involves the perception that things are not what they are said to be or what they seem(...)



Wikipedia

-- enarky ("plz sex0r me, Dragonlord")


----------



## shaunj66 (Jun 20, 2004)

enarky....... Shut up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Stop insulting, aggravating and provoking other members with your L33T(!) nix knowledge. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Take it elsewhere if you must continue acting like a child. You can count this as a warning if you like.


----------



## sigfried (Jun 20, 2004)

i don't know if it is the protocol or your luck, but try the ABC client or the shadow BT one and be sure to not be under a firewall. If the problem persist then i agree with you, don't use bittorent at all. The problem you mentioned are typical of someone being under a firewall, the os has nothing to do with it, clearly something interfere with the BT client. Last don't use the original client as they are the worst you can expect.


----------



## enarky (Jun 20, 2004)

Well, so be it. Ban me and my "L33T(!) nix knowledge". Look through my posted messages and you'll see only one helpful post anyways.

-- enarky ("going to cry later.")


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 20, 2004)

QUOTE(sigfried @ Jun 20 2004 said:


> i don't know if it is the protocol or your luck, but try the ABC client or the shadow BT one and be sure to not be under a firewall. If the problem persist then i agree with you, don't use bittorent at all. The problem you mentioned are typical of someone being under a firewall, the os has nothing to do with it, clearly something interfere with the BT client. Last don't use the original client as they are the worst you can expect.


in fact i've got a router here that protects my server and my internal network. but as far as i know i've got opened up the port needed for bt. but i'm honestly not sure about this because it is some time ago i last used BT. might be a try though. the donkey port itself is forwared to the server.

and about the clients... most of them are gui clients right? the reason i only can use a concole client is because my server only has console linux and no x-window system (for what a server needs this anyways) thus mldonkey is also one of the few possibilities i got there.


----------



## Lily (Jun 21, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Jun 20 2004 said:


> ... it's not for older stuff.


Really? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I find the exact opposite. I find myself getting "newer" things from other places, and getting older releases via BitTorrent. I'm come across quite a few old movies, DOS games, obscure music albums, etc. Whenever I want something older that I know I don't have archived or am going to have trouble finding, I start scouring the torrent sites. Usually I luck out too, or at least there's always someone around kind enough to post up whatever I'm looking for.

The old DOS games/applications are one of my favourite uses for torrenting.


----------



## Dragonlord (Jun 21, 2004)

QUOTE(qrayzie @ Jun 21 2004 said:


> QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Jun 20 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > ... it's not for older stuff.
> ...


if i remeber correctly... aren't those old releases games which have been very well known back then? with old i mean especially uncommon stuff, that you stumble across by accident and that not much infos are around or are already hard to find on any media type.


----------



## Deanwick (Jun 21, 2004)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ Jun 21 2004 said:


> if i remeber correctly... aren't those old releases games which have been very well known back then? with old i mean especially uncommon stuff, that you stumble across by accident and that not much infos are around or are already hard to find on any media type.


Well, not really. I`ve stopped using ANY other P2P programs after I found out some great torrent-sites and thus far, I`ve been able to get anything I`ve wanted. Even those older, more obscure games and mainstream too, of course.

The only problem with it seems to be that the torrents for those "obscurities" vanish pretty quickly since people d/l mostly the new and hot stuff. It`s a bit sad to say the least...


----------



## shadow theory (Jun 25, 2004)

I think if you want to be able to find everything, you'll end up using more than one method to get it.

Some things, like translation groups for television shows, work very well with bittorrent.


----------

